# Lets Get Some Prices!!!!!!!!



## jonrx8man (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi. I am a new user, even though i dont feel that way because i have been reading these threads for so long.

i want to open this thread for discusion on prices

Specificaly equipment such as hotel pans, sheet trays, steam trays, and all other equipment excluding major apliances, and food.

why not discuss good prices other people have found over the years and places to find them. (hope i dont sound to much like a noob) :lol:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Prices vary all over the place, so does quality. Me, I'm a cheapy sneaky kind of guy, I don't like to buy s/s ware or sheet pans new, I usually get them at auctions, used food eqpt places and the like. 

Matter of fact just finished setting up my bakery. New, I bought all refrigeration and a d/washer. Used I bought a 30 qt Hobart, a 2 deck deck oven, dish sink, shelving, 90% of the smallwares and tables.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

as a caterer we use props, platters, cloths, candles, glassware, cambros (liquid and not liquid), kitchen equipment, cars/vans......

my kitchen came with a dbl deck, large Universal 8 burner with double ovens, 2 fridges, one freezer, a new high temp dishwasher, a few sheet trays, some junky smallwares.....
I've been collecting equipment for years...platters come from all over but mainly a wholesaler or culinary auctions....non-profits selling shtuff to raise money. Huge cambro was gently used and I got it for 25% of initial cost.
liquid cambros came as needed, ice chests get replaced fairly often, props are from estate sales/antique shops/ yardsales.....etc.....

Slicer came from an estate sale. Bone saw and sausage grinder are a trade from catering a shop's owner's family function......toys.....plain and simple, toys!!!!


----------



## foodfinancial (Dec 30, 2007)

Auctions, want ads, criagslist.com, ebay, used equipment dealers, new, penny savers, junk yards, make it your self, find a retired welder looking to keep active willing to help you out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

love that retired welder.....just do not run in those circles, wonder how you would find one......guess just put the word out that you are looking....hmmmmm.....


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Wolf 4 burner and 24in flat top range
Hobbart washer
2 basket frier
cutlery and 2 types of dishes (a little dated but still good)
2 small refiged prep tables and 1 big one 
asst pots pans and stuff
Trailer type hybreb wood fired BBQ that grills smokes and can be used for flat top cooking (video on youtube look for "fstfrdy" vids)

We have fed up to 1000 and it all cost less than $3,000 on ebay. Required a lot of looking and smart buying.

Cheers fstfrdy


----------

